# Happy Birthday Mikado!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY BOY

Mikado is 6yrs old today









He is looking old. Lots of grey hair.









His eyes are the window to his soul.









yummy bone.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Happy birthday Dirty Harry..lol
Sorry, he reminds me of Clint Eastwood with that smug look..."Go ahead, Make my day"..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah you have him peg right he doesn't care who he pi$$ off. That s my boy!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy b-day! Very cool eye picture!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mikado!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hope im not too late but.....Happy b-day Mikado!!!!!!! :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

~~~~HAPPY BIRTHDAY~~~~~


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy bday Mikado


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mikado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am late to this happy b-day mikado and may you have many more of these


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you all.


----------

